

Show HN: My first iOS app "Listener: Secret Board" - sungchi
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/listener-secret-board/id739732773

======
joshdance
Nice first app. Only feedback is how do you keep users coming back? How many
random "secrets" from random people that may or may not be true can someone
read? But keep going!

